# Lecteurs de news !...



## Platoon (8 Septembre 2004)

Est-ce qu'il existe un logiciel pour lire les news sur Mac OS ? Si oui le quel  :rose:
Il me semble que  Mail ne lise pas les news ou bien je me plante carrement.  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (8 Septembre 2004)

Platoon a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce qu'il existe un logiciel pour lire les news sur Mac OS ? Si oui le quel  :rose:
> Il me semble que  Mail ne lise pas les news ou bien je me plante carrement.  :rateau:


un truc genre netnewswire ?


----------



## Platoon (8 Septembre 2004)

Je ne connais pas ce logiciel. Mais pourkoi pas.


----------



## supermoquette (8 Septembre 2004)

Platoon a dit:
			
		

> Je ne connais pas ce logiciel. Mais pourkoi pas.


va sur www.versiontracker.com et chercher RSS et news


----------



## Platoon (8 Septembre 2004)

Ok je suis entrain de le telecharger 
Autre question existe il un logiciel Mac equivalent a putty (window) (connection en ssh) ?


----------



## geoffrey (8 Septembre 2004)

tu as la console (dans utilitaire).


----------



## supermoquette (8 Septembre 2004)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> tu as la console (dans utilitaire).


Le terminal tu voulais dire ?    oui y a OpenSSH en série sur osx  :love:


----------



## golf (8 Septembre 2004)

Platoon a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce qu'il existe un logiciel pour lire les news sur Mac OS ? Si oui le quel  :rose:
> Il me semble que  Mail ne lise pas les news ou bien je me plante carrement.  :rateau:


Quel type de news ?

Tu as l'excellent NewsMac pour les RSS...


----------



## indien (22 Mars 2005)

Est ce que quelqu'un connait un newsreader ( tel que NewsBin) compatible mac ?


----------



## Macounette (22 Mars 2005)

indien a dit:
			
		

> Est ce que quelqu'un connait un newsreader ( tel que NewsBin) compatible mac ?


Dans le temps j'utilisais MacSOUP qui permet en plus de lire en offline.


----------



## Balooners (22 Mars 2005)

Tu veux bien un Newsreader et non pas un newsGrabber ? style grabit pour PC ?


----------



## ozark (22 Mars 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux bien un Newsreader et non pas un newsGrabber ? style grabit pour PC ?



pour les newsgrabber il y a

Unison (shareware)
HogWasher (shareware)
IgrabNews (freeware)

en tant que jeune switcheur je ne peux pas donner un avis très éclairé sur ces softs, j'avais un peu utilisé Unison et ca me semblait pas mal

mais je dois avouer que pour l'instant je contineu à utiliser mon pc pour downloader sur les news (so easy with newsleecher)

si vous connaissez d'autres softs valables et freeware de préférence, faites le moi savoir


----------



## indien (26 Mars 2005)

Merci pour vos conseils ( c'était bien un newsgrabber que je cherchais   )
je vais essayer igrabnews


----------



## SeraphinLampion (8 Octobre 2006)

J'ai téléchargé le Widget "News Reader".
C'est un Widget que l'on peut configurer en ajoutant autant de flux RSS que l'on veut.
Ce serait idéal pour moi sauf que ce Widget présente la nouvelle la plus ancienne en premier. Il faut donc utiliser l'ascenseur pour vour s'il y a quelque chose de neuf. Ca ne sert donc à rien, puisque ce que j'aimerai, c'est voir s'il y a du nouveau en clin d'oeil, le temps de cliquer sur Dasdhboard.
Quelqu'un a t il une idée?


----------



## pascalformac (8 Octobre 2006)

Netnewswire permet de choisir divers mode ( ascendant - descendant)
tu  as une presentation &#224; la " mail" dossiers de classements &#224; gauche , &#224; droite liste de news et  avec fenetre de resum&#233;  avec photo etc
Dans la version gratosse certains fonctions sont limit&#233;es mais il reste tr&#232;s bien


----------

